# Car keeps dying



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

My 04 has been revving up to about 2000rpm when I stop at a light then it drops to about 500rpm and goes back to 2000rpm. Sometimes it goes back to idle and sometimes it dies and repeatedly dies after starting again unless I put my foot to the floor and clean it out. I noticed I'm smelling more fuel than normal from the exhaust. I'm thinking I have one maybe more injectors that are sticking open and causing it to load up and die. Wanted to see what everyone else thought before I go out and buy a new set of injectors. Thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

O2s would be more likely. Is the engine modified in any way?


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

Ms3 cam, kooks LTs, fast 92 intake and throttle body. Also has no cats


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

I can post a video of what it's doing once I get off work


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

how do you put a video on here?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

For the vid upload it to Youtube and copy the link here. Off hand it sounds like the tune more than anything. A decent sized cam like the MS3 takes some careful tuning. My old cam did a similar thing and I ended up having to tune it for open loop as from cam reversion it would go crazy rich at idle and would surge just like yours is doing.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

I had retuned after I put I had to replace the engine and cam. It had the ms3 in before so that's what I put back in it and when I had retuned it was running fine. It didn't start doing that until 5 or 6 months after the retune


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Could have an air leak or bad MAF or O2s. You should log a scan and see what you see.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

I would but I don't have anyway to do that. I called my tuner yesterday and I'm waiting on him to call me back. Maybe I can have him log it


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd almost think that bad O2s would throw a CEL.


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

That's what I figured. It's got 2 codes for the knock sensors but no o2 codes


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 04black (Apr 2, 2011)

I found a kinked PCV hose so I cut it and put a 90 fitting in and it helped a little. It no longer tries to die but it still revs to about 1800


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

Try cleaning throttle body, and MAP sensor!!!! first


----------

